

Snowden email undercuts whistleblower status - forkandwait
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/05/30/us/nsa-releases-edward-j-snowden-email-and-undercuts-whistle-blower-claim.html

======
Zigurd
The actual headline is: N.S.A. Releases Email _That It Says_ Undercuts
Snowden’s Whistle-Blower Claim (my italics)

The NYT can be very establishment at times, but the actual headline is
appropriately neutral in this case.

